# Using a migration agent in India



## libintom (May 12, 2012)

Hi All,
Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?

Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
How much fees they usually charge for full assistance ?
Which are the core areas they can help us with their experience in this field ?

Also please suggest good agents if you have any....


Thanks & Regards,
Libin Tom


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

libintom said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?
> 
> Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
> ...


Libin, I think you are a malayalee. Well i am a malayalee, living in Pune. I have just started with the AUS PR process and i am doing it through my agent.
But after reading through the wealth of information on the internet and particularly this site you would never need an agent. You can do the complete process yourself. Agents help us with their experience since they might have seen thousands of visa applications as well different problems that a visa process faces. So in that terms an agent helps since they have seen every issue that a prospective migrant can face in terms of visa processing. But frankly if you have all the documents in place for the VISA than i would advice to starts the process yourself. And since everything is online these days its just a matter of scanning your documents, paying fees, filling up online forms and uploading the scanned documents. Start with -> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html 
Good luck.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

libintom said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?
> 
> Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
> ...


Chettan, no need of an agent. The entire process is well documented and most if the work will be done by you. Like getting the documents, filling in online forms, getting attestations etc. 

If your case is too complicated, go in for an agent. But of its an easy case, do it yourself.


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Pls pay me 50 percent of fees quoted by migration agent 

I got pr visa in 1 month with all twist nd turns in my case


----------



## libintom (May 12, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Libin, I think you are a malayalee. Well i am a malayalee, living in Pune. I have just started with the AUS PR process and i am doing it through my agent.
> But after reading through the wealth of information on the internet and particularly this site you would never need an agent. You can do the complete process yourself. Agents help us with their experience since they might have seen thousands of visa applications as well different problems that a visa process faces. So in that terms an agent helps since they have seen every issue that a prospective migrant can face in terms of visa processing. But frankly if you have all the documents in place for the VISA than i would advice to starts the process yourself. And since everything is online these days its just a matter of scanning your documents, paying fees, filling up online forms and uploading the scanned documents. Start with -> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html
> Good luck.


@prgopala, 
First of all, Thanks for your reply.

Yes I am a Malayalee. I am a software professional and thus need ACS assessment. I met 2 agents in Kochi and got an initial overall idea about the the process. Their service charges are too high and almost equals the total visa fee(ACS fee + DIAC fee).

They have agreed to provide the reference letter templates and will track our application end-to-end. Also one of the agents claims they have good contacts with ACS and hence assessment part will be easier.

But after going through govt. websites and expat forums, I don't think they have much job to do for our fee to be worth.

Also my wife is a pharmacist(B.Pharm + MSc). She has around 3 years of experience. My agent agreed they will also try for spouse work experience points as well.

I am still reluctant to go without an agent unless I get full confidence from experiences of people who tried themselves.

Thanks & Regards,
Libin Tom


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

libintom said:


> @prgopala,
> First of all, Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes I am a Malayalee. I am a software professional and thus need ACS assessment. I met 2 agents in Kochi and got an initial overall idea about the the process. Their service charges are too high and almost equals the total visa fee(ACS fee + DIAC fee).
> ...


Libin, Nobody has control over ACS or DIAC..so do not rely on ur agents to make it easier for u..
As others mentioned, only reason ppl go to agents is when they have some complications or when there is a time constraint in getting docs prepared. At max agents can help u in getting the application lodged and track it which any body can do..everything is available online..Probbaly they can also help u in preparing the docs, contents of it etc..
Even for spouse points, if ur wife has experience and she has docs to prove it, u dont need agent to prove it..

There are consultants available in India which helps u in preparing docs and guiding u for which they charge around Rs.40000 to Rs.60000. 
So if u r going for agent, keep in mind that they cannot alter the decision of ACS or DIAC..make sure u get what u pay for..

With EOI in play, it all depends on the points u get to obtain an invitation..u cannot jump the queue with the help of agents..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

libintom said:


> @prgopala,
> First of all, Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes I am a Malayalee. I am a software professional and thus need ACS assessment. I met 2 agents in Kochi and got an initial overall idea about the the process. Their service charges are too high and almost equals the total visa fee(ACS fee + DIAC fee).
> ...


Oh, there are many folks in this forum who have done the process from start to end on their own. Well its pretty simple and straight forward way if you understand the process completely. So i would advise you to start reading. i will list down the basic steps in chrono required for a PR (189 or 190)

-> Skill assessment (Online process)
-> IELTS exam (you can book it online)
-> File EOI in skill select (Online)
-> State sponsorship -only in case of PR 190 (Some are online like victoria & some are paper based like NSW. In any case it is very simple since you would have to send them the same documents that you sent to ACS)
-> Once you get invitation you apply VISA to DIAC which is again online.

So tell me what does an agent do? he only gets your document attested, fills form for you & follows up on your application which you can do yourself. And the amount that you are saying that the agent is asking for is too much. My agent is doing the case for me in Rs.60000. And after coming to this forum i think i just wasted my money since all the things that he did like filing ACS etc, i could have done it for myself. Secondly he requested me to apply for SS through him for which he was charging 30K. I flatly refused since i knew for VIC you don't need any money to file SS. I already did online.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

libintom said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?
> 
> Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
> ...


Hi Libin Tom,
I never used an agent just because the potential fees that I saw researching on the internet costs as much as the visa. Plus, the requirements and directions on the immi.gov.au website were clear of what you needed to do,etc.. They provided links to the organization where you need to get your skills assessed in regards to your specific occupation. 

I would say take your time to fully read the website and to learn if you meet the requirements and prepare how you get your documents. If you get an agent, I am assuming you still have to do the work to request your birth certificate, university transcripts, medicals, police clearances,etc. So if you have to do all that, might as well as do yourself.

The whole visa application process is really not that hard or complex. It just is time consuming and some documents such as getting police clearance, many of us have never had to do this before. So all knew trying to find out what the process is. 

I only found out about this forum only after I was granted the visa. But when I did have questions during the application process... google.com is such a great tool that I mostly got answers from searching through that. Any questions that I couldn't find, I called the DIAC to get confirmation if I was interpreting the requirements correctly.

In addition, if you do it yourself, you have control of being able to check your document status online. I guess if you choose an agent, you will have to contact them and they have to communicate with DIAC? You have to go through your agent to request information,etc.

However, if someone's situation is complicated and doesn't fit the template scenario as documented, then it might be a good idea to get an agent. Also, if someone is not quite fluent in English, it might be harder to interpret what is being requested. I mean even people that are fluent in English can still misinterpret what the requirements are. So it would even be more difficult for someone not so fluent in English.

Lastly, from what I've been reading in the internet, getting an agent does not mean your visa application gets processed faster or will have special treatment.

If you really want to get an agent, check out the website to look for a registered agent located in your country:
https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

libintom said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?
> 
> Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
> ...


Hi,
I knew a very good agent in chandigarh...if u feel you can contact him and his charges are quite reasonable....


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Libi,

My offer is still open


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Libin,

I have also recently started the process for PR. Initially I thought the process is quite complicated and though of going to an agent. But agents are too costly...I say TOOOO Costly...

Then I took sometime and went through all the sites and found the process to be quite straight forward...and in the process of understanding the procedures I learned a lot on how visa works and lots of other stuffs.

So my advice would be do you own research and spend some time in understanding the process..it will help a lot...and also u can save a lot


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

libintom said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?
> 
> Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
> ...


My two cents for the subject... The immigration process is quite streamlined and well documented. Plus there is this site for clarifying all queries. All that an Agent may provide you is the benefit of their experience in dealing with past immigration cases, for which they charge quite a handsome amount. This is the same thing which this site provides for FREE.
The biggest -ve with using an agent is that you totally become dependent on them on all issues regarding your immigration case, updates etc. You cannot contact DIAC directly for any thing. If the Agent goofs up, you are the one to be affected.
Have faith in your own abilities. Nobody will know your issues better than yourself. 
So do it yourself. 

And I say this from my own experience with an Agent and other such such cases on this Forum itself.
Cheers!


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

can you please share the contact details of the agent you mentioned..


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi,
> I knew a very good agent in chandigarh...if u feel you can contact him and his charges are quite reasonable....



hi JATIN, CAN YOU PLEASE SHARE THE CONTACT DETAILS OF THE AGENT.

REGARDS.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

go to a MARA registered agent only..ALL other agents(especially in India) are thugs and cheats.
There's one called Y-Axis Overseas which has cheated hundreds of people.They are only interested in taking your money. 
My advice to you is to do the whole process yourself.Its pretty straightforward and uncomplicated.
Alos the rules have changed since 1st July so even the agents might not be too aware of the changes.
this forum is a wonderful place where you can post your queries/doubts/experiences...I am sure you will get help all along the whole process...



libintom said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please share your experience in using a migration agent in India (especially in Kerala) to help with your Australian migration application process?
> 
> Do we really need their help (as we are first timers with the application)?
> ...


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!

I have few queries on FBI clearance. I am from India and I went to US for work assignment and lived there for 2years. I submitted the online application for australian skilled independent visa on 26th June 2012. CO not assigned yet....

Here are my queries...

1. Is it fine to get the FBI clearance now? or should I wait till CO gets assigned? 

2. In some of the mail threads, i read that in case the PR is granted, they will give the date of entry based on the police clearance received date. does it apply to FBI clearance too even if i don't visit US after getting the FBI clerance?

3. Since I am in India now and have few friends in US, can I give the return mail option as one of friends address instead of my home address? As I have heard of few people saying the documents might get lost in transit.


Waiting for replies from the pros...

Thanks
Ranjit


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> hi JATIN, CAN YOU PLEASE SHARE THE CONTACT DETAILS OF THE AGENT.
> 
> REGARDS.


Hi,

U can contact hi @9988249958 Name: Pardeep...he is registered agent...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

DIAC usually considers only those Medical/PCC which are less than 12 months old. 
the FBI clearance will take almost 2 months to get processed so you can get the process started out if you want right now. I dont know the current processing time but I assume that you will get a CO atleast in the next 3-4 months. 
Your initial entry date is based on the PCC/Medical date(whichever is earlier)



ranjit.alexander said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I have few queries on FBI clearance. I am from India and I went to US for work assignment and lived there for 2years. I submitted the online application for australian skilled independent visa on 26th June 2012. CO not assigned yet....
> 
> ...


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> Hi Libi,
> 
> My offer is still open


i require some help rajnirwan... I have 3.9 Yrs of Technical Support in an IT industry mainly application support.. and bachelors in Zoology... any possibility i can get a thumbs up from TRA for ANZCO code 313112/313199. please help... i approached an agent in Delhi. He is asking for 1.5Lacs. 

Please help


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi everyone ....I got my 176 PR application approved on 24th july
application lodged---29th june
co allocation---23 july
visa grant---24th july

Thanx to my agent


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

jatin2029 said:


> Hi everyone ....I got my 176 PR application approved on 24th july
> application lodged---29th june
> co allocation---23 july
> visa grant---24th july
> ...


so your app did not go through any security checks and other stuff? and what about meds and PCC, those were verified so quickly? Amazing.


----------



## maash (Nov 16, 2012)

can u give the details of the agent


----------



## maash (Nov 16, 2012)

who was your agent?what is the fee charged by the agent?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

why dont you do the process yourself? its pretty easy and straightforward...
Agent will give you the same info..



maash said:


> who was your agent?what is the fee charged by the agent?


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Name : Pardeep
Mob number: +919988249958


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

vijendra said:


> i require some help rajnirwan... I have 3.9 Yrs of Technical Support in an IT industry mainly application support.. and bachelors in Zoology... any possibility i can get a thumbs up from TRA for ANZCO code 313112/313199. please help... i approached an agent in Delhi. He is asking for 1.5Lacs.
> 
> Please help


Contact me on 09560243673


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

avoid Y-Axis..they are cheats and thugs..


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi lifeisgood,

Are you processing/processed through Y-axis?
What is you're status now?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## maash (Nov 16, 2012)

I am contacting a number of agents. contacted SK migration agency..They say the charge is 1 lakh rupees..How much does the agents charge usually


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

maash said:


> I am contacting a number of agents. contacted SK migration agency..They say the charge is 1 lakh rupees..How much does the agents charge usually


Usually they charge 1 - 1.5 lakhs. But its only worth if you seek a MARA agent. If not you can do by yourself.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

My agent (y-axis) charged me 55k around one year back. But they are not MARA agent..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

@get2gauri : Have you had a successful dealing to move to Australia through Y-Axis?
Can you please reply ?
-Thanks
LL


----------



## skyscraper (Nov 22, 2012)

Intially I was behind many agents and got quotes from them, infact spent some bucks for so called 'Profile Assesment' and when I came across this forum I dumped the idea of going with an agent. Now today I filed ACS on my own and I am confident about the later stages of my application too. Thanks to Expatforum and all the member support


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

SK Consultants are MARA registered and yes they cahrge close to 1 - 1.25 lacs. If you cant do it by yourself and actually need an agent then go through a MARA agent only. Otherwise you will be harassed and cheated. 

Please avoid Y-Axis.....got a very negative feedback from a friend....they are very rude just after they take the money....dont contact you and you are left clueless! They do process your visa in the end but the timelines are just double than what is normal, which means they delay in the filing process etc. 
After the feedback from my friend I checked the reviews of migration agents like "Y-Axis" and "Abhinav.com", and I got very bad feedbacks for them. I had actually mentally decided to go ahead with Abhinav.com.

Then I searched fro MARA agents and got SK consultants and Immigration solutions. Checked their MARA status in the website. Thinking of going with either of them. Actually my husband's passport is expiring in Nov2013 and we have given it for renewal....which is delaying our application process! 

I advise members that please go for only MARA regd agents or do it yourself. In our case...our jobs are so freaking demanding and we have an infant too which leaves us no time to even look at ourselves in the mirror sometimes!  So we will hire an agent!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

I can be a right person here to say that things are very easy and can be done on our own. Initially it looks very scary and complicated but believe me as you keep digging you find your way.
Initially i was planning to go with consultants just because i was thinking that its a difficult process and consultant will make it easy but as and when they asked about paying the money (some asked Rs 65000 and some 1 lac+) i was moving away from them  i did that many times and finally in the month of May i took a step and went for ACS on my own ( just by reading from the forum and on the official website) i got my +ve assessment in no more than 4 weeks time, then I submitted my EOI and got an Invite and finally i applied for 189 in Sep and got grant in Nov this year. so you can see in just 5 months time i got grant letter. Consultant will not only charge you a lot of money but will also delay the process thats what i think. 
But i agree with Priyanka above that if you are really busy and dont have time to read the forums and official sites, you should definitely see a consultant.

Cheers,
Dheeraj


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

maash and PriyankaN, which office of SK migration did you go to?

I had met SK migration and they sounded quite experienced and professional. They quoted me a fee of around 1.5 lacs. 

My passport is expiring later this month hence i m also holding back the entire process for now.





Is there any other good agent near Ahmedabad, Rajkot Gujarat for PR?


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

I have concluded to go with SK migration since my case would have few complications and also time that i spend online is not enough for all the research.


Anyone else having any experience with SK consultants?


----------



## PriyankaN (Oct 8, 2012)

mangs said:


> maash and PriyankaN, which office of SK migration did you go to?
> 
> I had met SK migration and they sounded quite experienced and professional. They quoted me a fee of around 1.5 lacs.
> 
> ...


Mangs,

I have spoken to SK Consultants.....didnot meet them infact. My case is same like yours....my husband's passport is expiring this year so we need to renew it before we apply for PR. Also my daughter's passport has an error in place of birth, so have to change it as well. It will take some time. We are planning to apply in mid 2013. I have spoken to SK consultants and have send them my CV for initial assessment and they have confirmed both me and my spouse are eligible for subclass 189 (independent category). The filing part and all I will do in mid 2013 and then i will visit them. Guess they have an office in Andheri...i will go there as its near to my house.

Hope it helps.


----------



## rajghai (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi....I am from Chandigarh....could u pls share the consultant details with me.

Thanks.

Raj


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys,


Why do you need to pay migration agent? 

We are a bunch of professionals, who have migrated on our own without paying anyone even a penny. We have diversified into advising people from start to end I.e till you get settled in Australia. We have connections in Perth, Sydney, and Melbourne to take care of your needs as given below:

1. Guidance on DIY PR VISA Process: Free of Cost 

2. Relocation post Grant:

- ticket booking
- household/excess baggage transfer
-pick up from airport
-initial accommodation
-rental search help and local references to be arranged for landlord
-Indian food home delivered till you settle down or even after that
-help on driving license process/ document filling/driving trainer
- Indian/multicultural social gathering invites
-schools identification for children
-advice on Medicare, centrelink, tax matters
-advice/reference about hidden market in job search ( we have IT, HR and Accounting field recruiters contacts working for us)

Th above comes at monthly subscription cost, so pay as you plan to use, no commitments. One to one face to face advise through Skype. It's all about personal touch, and focus is on making people settle down.

I am sure, no migration or relocation agent can offer end to end. 

Look ahead for free tips on process of moving..

Rg.,


----------



## derickvs (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Could you please help me ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

skyscraper said:


> Intially I was behind many agents and got quotes from them, infact spent some bucks for so called 'Profile Assesment' and when I came across this forum I dumped the idea of going with an agent. Now today I filed ACS on my own and I am confident about the later stages of my application too. Thanks to Expatforum and all the member support


So did you file for any state till now ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> go to a MARA registered agent only..ALL other agents(especially in India) are thugs and cheats.
> There's one called Y-Axis Overseas which has cheated hundreds of people.They are only interested in taking your money.
> My advice to you is to do the whole process yourself.Its pretty straightforward and uncomplicated.
> Alos the rules have changed since 1st July so even the agents might not be too aware of the changes.
> this forum is a wonderful place where you can post your queries/doubts/experiences...I am sure you will get help all along the whole process...


lol even i hired a MARA agent ...what makes you think they are good ?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have also hired a MARA agent BBC Migration Mumbai, i think it is one the best and yes fees are quite expensive but as my case also is complicated so i thought its better to file the visa app from the agent itself.


----------

